# Natural Sexual Boosters



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Ladies,I would like to know if anybody has had any suscess with all the sexual products that promise results like Femtia,Provestra,Her solution,My wife is interested in finding a solution to Lack of Desire.Not sure we can find it in a bottle.Maybe a steak dinner and a bottle of wine is a better investment???


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I've tried Natural Testosterone a while back. I bought it from Amazon and it certainly did work. It worked a little too well actually. Right now my drive is so high, I can't imagine what that stuff would do to me now.

The product I used is suppose to be all natural. It uses very little testosterone in it and you control how much you apply. It's not cheap, I paid 39.00 for the 4oz container. It does work, but it really kicked in after 2 weeks of usage.

There is a 30 day guarantee, full money refund if she's not happy with the product. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for your help.Whats the product name???$39.00 is still cheaper than a steak dinner.Just joking. we are trying to resolve the lack of desire problem? She is willing to try somethings.One one the greatest things is she is willing to try to resolve the problem and looking for answers.She went to the family Doctor and he his against any Meds for a cure.He is into more natural things. Thanks for answering


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I've tried Natural Testosterone a while back. I bought it from Amazon and it certainly did work. It worked a little too well actually.


Yeah what was the name of the product, and can you elaborate on what "too well" means? And did you start coming into your own desire naturally without using the testosterone, or do you think the testosterone was a gateway in helping you get back into a routine which helped you start wanting it naturally?


----------



## Jasminaa (Nov 2, 2011)

There are some that are topical creams that you apply directly to the skin, by increasing blood flow it makes the area more sensitive. One of these Cleopatras female response arousal creams from http://www.theadulttoyshop.com is a good idea becuase personally I'm weary of anything indigestible you never know how it will react to you physically. 

I think another important factor is to let your mind rest and slide away into a fantasy. maybe if she takes a bubble bath first then she'll be relaxed and it will be easier to get into the romantic frame of mind.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Testosterone Booster (Bio-Identical) Formulated for Women 4 oz. Jar - Soy-Free - Fragrance Free/Unscented & Paraben Free - Money Back Guarantee! No Caffeine - No Ephedrine - No Androstenedione - No Yohimbe:Amazon:Health & Personal Care

There it is. It worked so well I was aroused more then I am now. My drive is so high right now(due to my age and awesome husband) and I would like him twice a day.lol. I used this a while back before my drive kicked in. It worked very well for me. There is mixed reviews I see, but back when I bought it, it had 5 stars. It's been a while since I used this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Bottled Up said:


> Yeah what was the name of the product, and can you elaborate on what "too well" means? And did you start coming into your own desire naturally without using the testosterone, or do you think the testosterone was a gateway in helping you get back into a routine which helped you start wanting it naturally?


I wanted sex 24/7 when I used this. I only used it for a few weeks back in 2010. We did get in a 2-3 times a week afterwards for a while, then we almost headed for s sexless marriage. That's when my drive kicked in, months without sex. That is how I found this site. I wanted to know how to make my husband happy. He does so much for me.

We still don't have a "routine" at the moment, but that's good. I don't want it to be routine. It is frequent thank goodness. My husband is a wonderful man!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jasminaa (Nov 2, 2011)

That's good to stay away from routine becuase even though your routine is fun at first, it will become... well... routine!

I like trying having sex in new rooms, in the kitchen, on the counter, in a closet these unconventional places are really exciting and even though you may be doing the same sexual position, just the fact you're in a new room is really spectacular.

I think that sometimes the physiological effect is very powerful, more so then any product you could use. Even though sex toys are fun I like leaving these things in the bedside drawer and just focusing on our minds, role play, silly fetish games and such are a great way to make sex exciting. It may seem weird but I get aroused during fun playful sessions and out-of-the-bedroom sex.


----------



## Jasminaa (Nov 2, 2011)

Jasminaa said:


> There are some that are topical creams that you apply directly to the skin, by increasing blood flow it makes the area more sensitive. One of these Cleopatras female response arousal creams from Discreet Sex Toys Store | TheAdultToyShop.com is a good idea becuase personally I'm weary of anything indigestible you never know how it will react to you physically.


That just remind me of something... there is a mint flavor on there and in my college days, this stuff did not exist yet so we used toothpaste. Now most people in their right mind would never think of toothpaste a s a sexual booster but it actually worked - but it left a weird crusty white paste on my lips.. and not the lips hiding my teeth, it was the lips hiding something else... needless to say at the time is was great becuase the tingle was really invigorating but the after effects weren't so pleasant. You needed to shower to get it off or at least wash with soap and water and a wash cloth. A really good advantage of suing toothpaste? You smell really nice "down there" !


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

There was a poster who landed here some time ago... she started on these Bio-identical hormones for some menopausal symptoms (?), it completly through her into a sexual awakening so strong...she thought she was going crazy... when she 1st posted... I could realy identify with those feelings.... I felt a bit freaky since I didn't need a thing...but boy did that work for her.... she started having vivid fantasies , and couldn't get enough sex...wild story. 

I found her thread.... It was only after some questioning did I learn she was taking these Bio-identical hormones, she shared with me the website, but I forget now ....... http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/19144-help-i-am-freaking-crazy.html


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Any of you happen to know if this was removed from Amazon or is no longer available? I can't seem to find it on there and the link SA provided doesn't work.

Thanks!


----------



## MAEPT10 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I've tried Natural Testosterone a while back. I bought it from Amazon and it certainly did work. It worked a little too well actually. Right now my drive is so high, I can't imagine what that stuff would do to me now.
> 
> The product I used is suppose to be all natural. It uses very little testosterone in it and you control how much you apply. It's not cheap, I paid 39.00 for the 4oz container. It does work, but it really kicked in after 2 weeks of usage.
> 
> ...




I'm a man inquiring, because I'd like to understand this, maybe to approach my wife with this product.

But how does the topical cream work? You said after two weeks of usage... Does that mean the woman applies the product each day and after a while it boosts drive? Or is applied right before having sex only?


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

MAEPT10,

According to a site I just found it on, the woman applies it daily for 21 days ( and can additionally apply it just before sex ). Then stops for a week and then does 21 days again.

I'm debating on ordering....


----------



## MAEPT10 (Oct 19, 2011)

frustr8dhubby said:


> MAEPT10,
> 
> According to a site I just found it on, the woman applies it daily for 21 days ( and can additionally apply it just before sex ). Then stops for a week and then does 21 days again.
> 
> I'm debating on ordering....




Wow, ok. Thats what I was hoping it would be. The wife got one of these creams before and I guess it was to be applied before sex. But the problem there is, sex is not on the mind, so the stuff can't boost drive if its just sealed up in the container. You would have to know "oh okay, sex time.. i'll go put that stuff on the who-ha" Since she has no drive or low drive, she is not thinking to have sex in the first place.


Here is an important question. How does a loving husband like myself, encourage the use of this product? I mean I'll buy it for her (us).


What is the site?


----------



## MAEPT10 (Oct 19, 2011)

I must sound so stupid. But how do you know if a product like a topical testosterone boosting cream is ok for you? Do you need to know if you have low testosterone levels?

I see that there are testosterone boosters for men out there. I'm very ignorant to this, what are the benefits for a man to use this product?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

is it coffee soluble?


just joking. I could just rub it into her panties!

thats a joke also but she dose like foot rubs.
hey honey I got some new lotion let me give you a foot rub.....it say on the directions it only works if applied daily.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

MAEPT10,

Here is where I found it: Testosterone Booster (Bio-Identical) Formulated for Women 4 oz. Bottle - Naturally Complete


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

Women are a lot more complex than the guys. The mental component is very important. There is an amino acids that effects serotonin called 5-htp and it improves your mood and creates a desire of physical and mental connections. Its not viagra for women, its more love drug than a sex drug. But women work differently than men and we have sex with those we love. 5-htp | natural male enhancement supplements info


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Can men use that cream too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

I am not convinced about creams. Im not sure how much of it is absorbed thru the skin.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Try Maca root powder of capsule ( concentrated ). Works for many.


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

How does a woman using testosterone cream affect her level of aggression? I would love to have a higher sex drive, but extra aggression is something I can do without.


----------



## annie2 (Apr 3, 2012)

my Husband uses endurnz when works has been rough on him and he is too tired to satisfy me in the bedroom. Im glad he has it. hehehe


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

Just Wondering said:


> One one the greatest things is she is willing to try to resolve the problem and looking for answers.She went to the family Doctor and he his against any Meds for a cure.He is into more natural things. Thanks for answering


So... you have a doctor of medicine who is AGAINST the use of medicine? I think you should get a new doctor. Do it now before he tells you cancer is natural and that's why you should let it kill you without a fight.




> Women are a lot more complex than the guys. The mental component is very important. There is an amino acids that effects *serotonin* called 5-htp and it improves your mood and creates a desire of physical and mental connections. Its not viagra for women, its more love drug than a sex drug. But women work differently than men and we have sex with those we love. 5-htp | natural male enhancement supplements info


Increasing serotonin usually LOWERS sex drive. That's why every serotonin boosting drug out there is associated with sexual dysfunction. That includes SSRI drugs like Prozac, SNRI drugs like Effexor, and serotonin agonists like MDMA/ecstacy. The "dysfunction" is actually a bit misleading. I'm on serotonin drugs, and I didn't think it was a problem. I didn't really want to have sex, so it didn't bother me at all if I wasn't getting any. How can I get upset about not having something if it's something I don't want?

Sex: What Problem? | Psychology Today


> Researchers believe that SSRIs squash the libido by flooding the bloodstream with serotonin, a chemical that signals satiety. *"The more you bathe people in serotonin, the less they need to be sexual,"* says Joseph Marzucco, MSPAC, a sex therapist practicing in Portland, Oregon. "SSRIs can just devastate sexual desire."




Conversely, there is a strong connection between dopamine and sex drive. Actually that extends to "drive" in general. While serotonin gives that confident and relaxed feeling that you have stuff or that you don't need stuff, dopamine is what pushes you to do things. Dopamine makes you want to eat, it makes you want sex, and it makes you want money. It makes you want things. Increasing dopamine and therefore increasing your sex drive is easy. Do things you like doing. Some people say chocolate is an aphrodisiac, and that's probably true for some people. Pretty much anything that is addictive will increase your dopamine. Coffee, cigarettes, cocaine, meth, etc. I'm not down with illegal drugs, but I know coffee gets me going every time.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

a simple way for sexual booster is a good bra and pantie set.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Knoxvillekelly said:


> a simple way for sexual booster is a good bra and pantie set.


If you're skinny that is.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

My mother has had a few strokes and now yells at the TV every time a endurnz or extenze or enztye commercial comes on. "Sorry about your penis" she screams. LOL


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I would think a younger partner would classify as a natural sex booster.


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

My brothers wife take St. John's Wort and 5-HTP. It helps with her mood and i guess it makes her feel more connected to him. He says that the herbs followed by LOT of foreplay get her in the mood. He calls it mine field of emotions, but he says it works for them.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

im just a wreck today. Need any boost right now


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

Try 5htp or STW. It might help you. Wish you the best this beautiful spring saturday. Go out and smell some flowers. Or just sit in a park, feed a squirrel.


----------



## Bluemoon1 (Mar 29, 2012)

This site reviews them all

Feminine Review - Female Libido Products and Female Libido Enhancers


----------



## k-ci (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry but i cant find it for the life of me! what is the product name exactly!?! and what website would i find it at because i tried selecting the ones from the top and got nothing.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

Feeling much better now. Glad that is over.


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

There is a new FDA approved (pending) topical cream coming out called vitaros. It is supposed to help with ED in minutes. Not sure if it helps with low-T.

The website is: Vitaros news and information you can check there and see if it does anything for low testosterone.


----------



## Jasminaa (Nov 2, 2011)

MAEPT10 said:


> I must sound so stupid. But how do you know if a product like a topical testosterone boosting cream is ok for you? Do you need to know if you have low testosterone levels?


I agree with this statement completely, It seems scary that you can go out and buy hormones. Shouldn't all this be under the advice of a doctor? I would never tamper with that, sort of like putting sand in the gas tank thinking it will help with fuel economy.


----------

